# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  السودان يواجه الجابون في افتتاج بطولة افريقيا للمحليين

## مرهف

* تنطلق  غدا الجمعة منافسات بطولة كأس امم افريقيا الثانية لكرة  القدم  للاعبين المحليين وستجمع مباراة الافتتاح بين السودان البلد المضيف   والجابون.ويتنافس في البطولة التي تستمر حتى 24 فبراير الجاري 16 منتخبا في  اربع مجموعات.  

ويلعب في المجموعة الاولى السودان والجابون والجزائر واوغندا وتضم  المجموعة الثانية جنوب افريقيا وغانا وزيمبابوي والنيجر.وتضم المجموعة  الثالثة الكاميرون والكونجو وساجل العاج ومالي فيما تضم المجموعة الرابعة  السنغال ورواندا وانجولا وتونس. 

وأكد حاج ماجد سوار وزير الشباب والرياضة ورئيس اللجنة العليا المنظمة  للبطولة أن عمر البشير رئيس السودان سيحضر حفل الافتتاح مع عيسى حياتو رئيس  الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم. واعرب الطريفي الصديق نائب رئيس الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم عن ثقته في قدرة منتخب بلاده على تحقيق انطلاقة جيدة  في المجموعة الاولى أمام الجابون. 

وقال للصحفيين "وفرنا كل معينات النجاح للجهاز الفني الوطني ومنحناه  الثقة وصلاحيات واسعة و(المدرب محمد عبد الله) مازدا سوف يحقق النجاح."وادي  المنتخب السوداني امس الاربعاء تدريبه الاساسي استعدادا لمباراة الجابون.

*

----------


## midris3

*ربنا ينصرنا ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------

